# pack n play, playpen??



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does anyone use these when visiting people?? A pack n play would be easy to transport...more so than the crate. More room and more comfortable and keep her safe from other dogs and kids...*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to use one when Ava was younger. It's good when traveling and they are up off the floor. Since then the netting got a hole in it and I'm back to using xpens - they have more room - but no flooring...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a fluff get a nail caught in one. I'm afraid to use them. I had to cut the netting away to get him free.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I would just use my pop up xpen... It has a floor 

You can get them on ebay for really inexpensive, and they fold up almost flat... really really light weight.

Many of them have a mesh top you can zip off  

Small 33" Soft Pet Playpen Exercise Puppy Dog Cat Play Pen Kennel Folding Crate | eBay


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the IRIS pens. I got my on Amazon. All you do is slip the pins in or out to connect or disconnect the four panels. It literally takes like 20 seconds. The panels are very lightweight and easy to put in the back or trunk of your car. I recommend the IRIS pen to everyone. It was first recommended to me here on this forum.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The 33" is good for her size?*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Me to, I just bought one--its coming today!*
*I Have A Large wire one in FR. These are alot nicer.*
*I Seen It On Someones Post last week, that made up my mind. Check them out--right now on amazon it was on sale/with tax it was $40.00*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does the Iris pen have a floor and top??*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Does the Iris pen have a floor and top??*


No it doesn't but I put a vinyl flannel backed tablecloth for the floor. Pee proof and protects hardwood floors. Mine never escaped from the top. If you're worrying about a cat jumping in, I think there is some type of covering for it., but it might only be for the sun. I don't know how sturdy it would be.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

No, yhe Iris doesn't have a floor or a top. 
I have the Iris in our family room for when we have company so they wont be underfoot. I put pee pads down if I am worried about an accident.
I also had a fabric one like the one Tori mentioned. I loved it. It had a fabric floor and a zip off top. Really light and easy to move around. It would be great for travel. Max kept chewing holes in the sides, so we stopped using it. It is easier to move around than the Iris, but the Iris is pretty easy too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

This One Has A Mesh Top--Um I never seen one with a top.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> This One Has A Mesh Top--Um I never seen one with a top.


 
This Was On Ebay-Just Type in iris pen Under pet supplys--i think it was the 3rd on it says mesh top


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I see they sell the mesh roofs separately at Amazon for around $19.

I have a pen next to my computer desk for those times I need to concentrate on what I'm doing and Ivy is in play-mode so doesn't want to settle quietly on my lap (like right now). But it is one leftover from when my daughters were toddlers and is heavy and cumbersome. It was a multi-panel unit that we used to block off our fireplace from two little girls. I am just using 4 panels for Ivy.

But I'm glad you posted about these Iris pens. I've thought that I will need to do something for when we travel and these light weight pens might be good for then. I am quite sure that Ivy would chew through a fabric pen quite quickly.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Not worried about the cats..I won't need it at home. I will need something when I go to my best friend's house or my daughters' houses...they have large dogs and she is to small to be around them.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*pretty*

*Any One With A Little Girl-I Thought This Was Cute--Amazon.com*

*Yogi's White one Came today-Someone Said they use extra panels for gates--That Was a good idea.*
*i ordered some-they were badly needed.*

*Yogi Says--Dont Even think of pink for me!!!!!*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I use this one for both girls:

Amazon.com: Precision Pet Soft Side Play Yard, Navy/Tan, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was using a Pack N Play in the den for Leila, but just a few days after being spayed, she jumped out of it. So it was immediately packed up and put away. Now I have her pink tent with the mesh top (like the one posted in the link above) in there. I'd bought it for camping when we are camping and spending a lot of time outside so hawks can't get her. But it's coming in handy at home now too. It has a bottom that can easily be wiped up if any "accidents". It's also very light weight for taking places. When I'm away from home, I have a Play Yard for toddlers that's made of a heavier plastic that's very roomy I bought at Walmart. It doesn't have a bottom, but we put a tarp on the floor under it. It isn't so easy to travel with though because it is heavier and more bulky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My 2 sleep in a pack & play & I bought an elasticized mesh for the top against mosquitos---made for babies.
When we travel I take the one like Tori posted---it has a bottom & top (don't use the top) & it folds to fit into my luggage. It is very light weight. My 2 do not climb or jump so that is something to consider.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love Griffin's fabric one (like Tori mentioned). I got a larger one and I can't figure out how to fold it so it's still up in our kitchen nook. I feed him in there since he eats really fast and goes after the other dogs food if not contained. He also likes to go in there to nap and play.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*UPS Came Last Night*

*Hello--My Pen Came Here Is Yogi Checking It Out.*
*Other picture he is saying -Hey Where 's the other one. I Hope He Doesn't Chew-its Plastic.--The other one was coated wire.*

*Time to find it a place,and put one toys in it.*
*Nickee&Yogi in Pa**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Hello--My Pen Came Here Is Yogi Checking It Out.*
> *Other picture he is saying -Hey Where 's the other one. I Hope He Doesn't Chew-its Plastic.--The other one was coated wire.*
> 
> *Time to find it a place,and put one toys in it.*
> *Nickee&Yogi in Pa**


Yogi looks so cute in his IRIS pen! LOL. I have never had a problem with Bella chewing on her pen.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a soft play pen with a tarp like material on the bottom in case of accidents and a mesh top, though Sophie isn't big enough to jump out of it. She is, however, Houdini. The soft sided crates have 2 zipper doors on each side, well I had to twisty tie the zippers closed because she would use her paws and "dig" the zipper down to escape. I love the idea of the pack n play, I'm gonna look into one of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

